# Cheap decent softbox for a traveller



## Cristiano (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi,

As you can understand from the topic I am a traveller and I try to go around with less amount of stuff as possible, maybe 3 bags for clothes, camera and so on.

I have to go cheap because unfortunately I don't have a lot of money but I'm sure you can advice me a nice foldable softbox to bring with me.

I forgot to mention that I'm a portrait photographer and I mostly photograph models that are just staring out or trying to built up their portfolio.

Thank you!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 8, 2014)

Can you clarify if you're looking for a small on-camera softbox or a larger, off-camera softbox? The former is most useful for tight headshots, they need to be really close to deliver soft light.


----------



## Cristiano (Apr 8, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Can you clarify if you're looking for a small on-camera softbox or a larger, off-camera softbox? The former is most useful for tight headshots, they need to be really close to deliver soft light.



Hi neuroanatomist, preferably a larger off-camera softbox that I can fold into my backpack.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Apr 8, 2014)

I have Lastolite in a couple of sizes, both on and off camera. Not sure if they are too expensive, but I am happy with them. Easy to mount and seems durable also.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 8, 2014)

I also have a few Lastolite softboxes (Ezyboxes and a Hot Rod Stripbox). The Ezyboxes easy to set up (I guess that's why they're called that  ), but my 24" ones are pretty big when collapsed. The 15" and 18" versions are more portable. 

The Lastolite products aren't what I'd call cheap. But if you'll be using a softbox a lot and carrying it in a backpack, you'll probably want something pretty durable. With a cheap softbox (Cowboy Studio, etc.), I'd worry about the stays getting bent, etc.

With an off-camera soft box, you'll also need to consider a way to mount it, such as a light stand, and some way to trigger it (preferably via radio – Canon's optical triggering isn't very reliable, since the optical signal is often blocked by the softbox itself). A heavy-duty Gorillapod might work to support a smaller/lighter softbox attached to a chair of a pole.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 9, 2014)

I have 2 for travelling.

I have the roundflash
http://roundflash.com/

and a phottix easy up umbrella softbox that packs nicely into a 80cm long manfrotto bag with a stand
http://www.phottix.com/en/studio-accessories/phottix-easy-up-60x90cm-umbrella-softbox.html

I take the roundflash everywhere i take a speedlight as it can be used off camera as well as on. it does suck power though so it struggles in full sun but even full sun with a 35 to 50mm lens and shooting quite close it works well. but is not powerfull enough for full body shots with these lenses in full sun.

the phottix is good because i have a tri flash bracket and can put 3 speedlights in it if i need more juice. but i dont take it as many places as i take the roundflash.

hope this helps


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 9, 2014)

I have the Lastolite, but my new favourite travel modifier is the Rouge Large Flashbender, I have the front cover that converts it to a softbox but rarely use it. However the new XL Pro Kit looks very cool too.

http://www.expoimaging.com/product-overview.php?cat_id=13&keywords=_Rogue_FlashBenders

Rogue striplight demonstration

PW192 - Rogue Flashbender XL Pro


----------



## RobertG. (Apr 9, 2014)

For off-camera flash I love the orbis ring flash. It produces a rather soft light, more similar to a softbox than to a traditional ring flash. It's not really cheap but pretty small and robust. It also fits various brands of flash guns.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 9, 2014)

RobertG. said:


> For off-camera flash I love the orbis ring flash. It produces a rather soft light, more similar to a softbox than to a traditional ring flash. It's not really cheap but pretty small and robust. It also fits various brands of flash guns.



i've got one of these too, the roundflash kills it and works as well off camera too
I wouldn't waste money on the orbis when the roundflash packs up smaller is less fragile and provides a bigger softer light.

as an aside I also bought the winglights ( http://winglightstore.com/ ) which are utter rubbish so don't consider those (build quality looks like a 5 year old's science project with components sourced from a dumpster) they produce the most ugly catchlights in the eyes you can imagine too and they are expensive.


----------



## pwp (Apr 25, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> I have the roundflash
> http://roundflash.com/
> 
> I take the roundflash everywhere I take a speedlight as it can be used off camera as well as on. It does suck power though so it struggles in full sun but even full sun with a 35 to 50mm lens and shooting quite close it works well. But is not powerful enough for full body shots with these lenses in full sun.


WW, compared to an approx 70w/s speedlight, the Godox Witstro AD360 (300w/s) has the guts to really bring the Roundflash to life.
http://www.godox.com/EN/Products_Camera_Flash_Witstro_AD180&AD360_Powerfou&Portable_Flash.html
Also, as you have already got Phottix Odin, you'll get perfect, clean HSS all the way to 1/8000 sec with the Witstro/Odin combination. This is a golden era for flash, there's interesting new stuff coming out every few months (mostly out of China...)

-pw


----------



## wsmith96 (Apr 25, 2014)

I recently got a large rouge flashbender with a diffusion panel. It's very portable and works well.

Good luck!


----------



## wsheldon (Apr 25, 2014)

I like the Westcott Rapid Box 26" Octa Softbox (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/925397-REG/westcott_2031_rapid_box_octa.html). Folds up into a little carry case and it's very portable. I does need a decent stand or someone to hold it, though. Can also be used as a beauty dish if you buy their little metal reflector plate.

For on-camera use I have started using a 12" Wescott Pocketbox (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/844727-REG/Westcott_267_Pocketbox_Max_8.html). Extremely light and folds flat like a piece of paper. Pretty nice light for head/shoulder portraits and great as a table-top softbox for product shots.


----------



## iMagic (Apr 25, 2014)

lastolite micro apollo. Its offset so it doesnt interfere as much with the IR focus assist if using it on hotshoe. Not sure if the Westcott does this. Folds flat, easily put into a pocket of backpack or other carry case.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Apr 25, 2014)

first and foremost, these are not suitable for check-in luggage since it is umbrella type which is very easy to be broken and it must be used with care... great thing is that they are easy to setup. second is the diffuser and reflector both not being able to be compared with those are really expensive since they are built with different materials. however, they work to me since these are cheaper (i own three of these, two rectangle and one octa)

i am not sure if it is cheapest, but i think it probably is. it is cheap, convenient with decent quality and it is called fotodiox ez pro softbox (the ez pro is an important keyword). below are some of those links:

1. http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-10SBXMTB-V48OTEZ-Solutions-Speedring-Multiblitz/dp/B003EWVG2M/ref=sr_1_10?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1398447450&sr=1-10&keywords=fotodiox+ez-pro+softbox

2. http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-10SBXHS3248EZ-Solutions-Softbox-Speedring/dp/B003EWPKUQ/ref=sr_1_14?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1398447513&sr=1-14&keywords=fotodiox+ez-pro+softbox

note: you probably have to find a right side and right adapter to work with your flash, as if you do not use the one that they offer (i.e. paulcbuff lights.)


----------



## surapon (Apr 25, 2014)

Cristiano said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you can understand from the topic I am a traveller and I try to go around with less amount of stuff as possible, maybe 3 bags for clothes, camera and so on.
> 
> ...




Dear Friend, Mr. Cristiano
One portable soft box/ Flash modifier that with me all the time = Graslon 4100F , But not Cheap = 80-100 US Dollars, but I can use with flash on the camera or off camera flash. With out afraid of strong wind at the beach( Umfrella or big sift box) or stick in some one's eyes but this great product give me a great soft light in every situation---dark area or bright sun shine.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20419.0

Enjoy
surapon

Ps., Here are my Equipment for Wedding Job. Out of country job.


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 26, 2014)

With all due respect to Surapon, those little on-camera, postcard sized "softboxes" are totally useless.

If I understand, you want a real softbox, affordable and portable.

Consider::http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/621366-REG/Impact_EBO_0602424_Quikbox_24_x_24.html

or smaller, a bit more rugged, but loses some light due to the locking assembly inside:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/925399-REG/westcott_2030_rapid_box_octa_mini.html

Check out some of Neil Van Niekerk's excellent blogs and videos showing how to get amazing results with these types of modifiers or even just bouncing the on-camera flash.

Really, forget about the "softbox" you can mount on-camera. The Rogue Bender mentioned already would be much, much better.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 26, 2014)

pwp said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > I have the roundflash
> ...



holey crap I saw one of those the other day I'm gonna go back and check it out in more detail

thanks man!


----------



## pwp (Apr 26, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...


There's a fair bit of price variation on the AD360 in Australia:
http://www.photo-shop-studio.com.au/speedlites/bare-bulb-flash-system/bare-bulb-flash/godox-wistro-bare-bulb-flash-kit-ad360/ I had my test-drive here...
http://totalphoto.com.au/?wpsc-product=godox-witstro-ad360-flash-light-speedlight
http://t-one.co/asia-pacific/shop/wistro/strobe-speed-light-w-series-ad360-high-powered-t-one/
The variation may come from some offers not including a battery. Some offers are with an all-in-one battery/inverter. Get the one where the battery detaches from the inverter (PB960), extra batteries are cheap; $85
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Godox-Propac-PB960-Backup-Power-Pack-Battery-Chamber-for-Replacement-4500mAH-/160961323485?pt=AU_Flashes&hash=item257a0ae1dd 

Also necessary:
http://www.photo-shop-studio.com.au/speedlites/bare-bulb-flash-system/cap/godox-wistro-protection-cap/
Also interesting, and at $25 why not:
http://www.photo-shop-studio.com.au/speedlites/bare-bulb-flash-system/dome-diffuser/godox-wistro-wide-angle-dome-diffuser/
And if your shooting style requires a $20 snoot:
http://www.photo-shop-studio.com.au/speedlites/bare-bulb-flash-system/snoot/godox-witstro-snoot-with-grid-for-ad180-ad360-only/
And this attachment lets you use your Bowens modifiers. Awesome!
http://www.godox.com/EN/Products_S_type_Speedlite_Bracket.html
To halve the recycle time, use this splitter to hook into both battery terminals at once:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Godox-DB-02-Cable-Y-adapter-2-to-1-For-PROPAC-Power-Pack-PB960-AD360-AD180-/281142985960?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item41756d84e8

Reviews: 
http://www.lightingrumours.com/godox-witstro-ad360-flash-review-4526#.U1sdzcew5Gw
http://www.englishphotographer.com/godox-ad360-pb960-battery-flash-review/
http://www.twiching.com/learningcenter/articles/149/

-pw


----------



## surapon (Apr 26, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> With all due respect to Surapon, those little on-camera, postcard sized "softboxes" are totally useless.
> 
> If I understand, you want a real softbox, affordable and portable.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dear Friend YuengLinger.
Thanks for your Good Comments, That Tiny Softbox are great ( In my Idea) , depend on the location of the Lights. In my case, I mounted on the Poles and let some one hold on at the side of me ( Main Photographer), and Another Light at let/ right sides of the Back of the subject (at high Level) as the Rim light/ Hair Light. If I have no one to help, I just mounted on my DIY Bracket as the Photos below = Work for me 100% in every times.
Have a great weekend, My friend.
Surapon

PS. The Last Photo ( N-1) is the Professional Wedding Photographer, my dear friend ( MS. Kim Crenshaw) on the Job , She use Graslon 4100D, Prodigy Dome , for her Job that make Money.
http://kimcrenshawphotography.com/

http://graslon.com/shop/graslon-prodigy-dome-flash-diffuser/


----------



## fugu82 (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful shots, Surapon!


----------



## surapon (Apr 26, 2014)

fugu82 said:


> Beautiful shots, Surapon!



Thank you, Sir, Dear Friend fugu82.
Yes, Sir, Filled Flash with Flash modifier are the MUST of out door / Sun shine Photos, Special the sun at the back of Subject , with Flash = Perfected Exposure of the Subject's Face Plus Natural Rim Light/ Hair Light too.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## cellomaster27 (Apr 27, 2014)

fugu82 said:


> Beautiful shots, Surapon!



+1 
Love the one with the little girl on the bridge Surapon! the back light portraits are great too! can be tricky to get right. 

I have the lastolite ezybox 24" thanks to suggestions by neuro, RC, and some others. So I can personally recommend it now. It's fairly portable and offers great lighting for single and double portraits. And i wanted something of good quality. Not the cheapest though.


----------



## surapon (Apr 27, 2014)

cellomaster27 said:


> fugu82 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shots, Surapon!
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear cellomaster27.
You make my days.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 29, 2014)

pwp said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



thanks I picked one up today it just fits the roundflash! works pretty well cant wait to test it out with the new sigma 50mm


----------



## pwp (Apr 30, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> thanks I picked one up today it just fits the roundflash! works pretty well cant wait to test it out with the new sigma 50mm


Hey that's great. You'll love the Godox Witstro AD360. 
Phew! Glad it fits your roundflash. 
Where did you source the Witstro from?

-pw


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 30, 2014)

pwp said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > thanks I picked one up today it just fits the roundflash! works pretty well cant wait to test it out with the new sigma 50mm
> ...



bought it here at xing guang here in shanghai, they have a godox store so i could try it all out got a few of the other goodies for it extra battery etc and damn with the double power adapter recycle is unbelievable it will easily keep up with a 5Dmk3 at full FPS possible even do quite well on a 1DX
its even got an adapter so you can charge iphones ipads etc off the battery pack if you need some juice, how cool is that?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 30, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> I recently got a large rouge flashbender with a diffusion panel. It's very portable and works well.
> 
> Good luck!



I got the "blanc" version a la eBay, but I'm having trouble using it for fills and catchlights. Did you use it for these purposes? How'd yours hold up?
I am wondering if the reflector in mine isn't up to the mark. The build is pretty good otherwise.


----------

